# 2009 TCR Adv SL (non-ISP) vs TCR Adv 1 - Perceptible Differences??



## JayH (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone ride both the 2009 TCR Advanced SL (non-ISP) and the TCR Advanced 1? Could you tell a big difference in the ride quality of the frames? Waiting for the Giant Demo to come around to try out the two different bikes but was wondering if anyone had any opinions on these two bikes.

Thanks.


----------



## LouBasil1410 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have ridden both actually side by side switching between the two bikes multiple times during a ride. I must say there is a fairly significant difference. The SL is constructed of a different carbon which I believe they tout as lighter than the advanced carbon. Aside from the differences in carbon, the main difference I noticed was stiffness. The SL frame puts every ounce of power into the road and is a sprinting machine. I believe much of this difference is in both the carbon and the massive rectangular downtube. I ended up going with the SL due to the differences but the advanced, if riding it stock is actually a lighter complete bike and a great bike for the price.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I was talking to the local Giant rep today on a ride and he said that he can't tell the difference personally. This adds value to the Advanced line IMO. I did not ride the Advanced and took advise of the LBS/friend who said the ISP would be more compliant but not stiffer.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*way different frames*

road both on extended rides.
advanced sl non-isp and advanced 2 
SL non-isp is stiffer, smoother and has better road feel.

guess which one i bought???lol
yes, it is worth the price difference!!!
hope this helps..


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

What about difference between 2009 Advanced SL (with ISP) vs. 2009 Advanced SL (with standard seatpost)? Don't the Advanced SL series use a different carbon than the Advanced series? If so, how much of a difference does the ISP vs. Non-ISP make?


----------

